# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi xe điện vòng quanh hồ Tây thơ mộng - Du lịch Hà Nội

## hangnt

Không chỉ có cảnh quan thiên nhiên thơ mộng, hồ Tây còn sở hữu hàng loạt di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng như phủ Tây Hồ, đền Quán Thánh, chùa Trấn Quốc...



Hồ Tây là hồ nước tự nhiên lớn nhất Hà Nội, có cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp phía tây bắc thành phố.



Mới đây, dịch vụ xe điện đưa khách du lịch tham quan quanh hồ đã được hoạt động, với giá vé 80.000 đồng mỗi người. Trên xe có thuyết minh lịch sử, văn hóa hồ Tây qua radio.



Xe điện đi trên con đường dạo ven hồ với chiều dài 18 km, ngang qua những đầm sen thơm ngát vào mùa hè.



Thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp hồ Tây với những rặng liễu rủ.



Qua những con đường xanh mát.



Ngắm những ngôi nhà Việt giữa bãi sen ngát hương.



Du khách có thể xuống xe tản bộ hoặc tham quan Phủ Tây Hồ.



Ngôi đền thờ bà chúa Liễu Hạnh được nhiều người dân thủ đô tôn thờ.



Dừng chân tại chùa Trấn Quốc, nằm trên đường Thanh Niên.



Đi xe điện quanh hồ Tây, du khách còn được thăm các di tích như chùa Tảo Sách, chùa Vạn Niên, chùa Võng Thị, chùa Kim Liên, đình Quảng Bá...

Để tham quan điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*[/RIGHT]

----------


## songthan

Chiều hè mà đi xe điện ở đây thì quá tuyệt vời

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Hồ Tây đang mùa sen ra đấy chụp quá tuyệt

----------

